# [V] Auflösung meiner PC Spielesammlung - viele PC-Videospiele (eher "Retro")



## Frank-Castle (24. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell bin ich mal wieder damit beschäftigt etwas Platz zu schaffen und würde mich daher nach langem Überlegen von den "Überbleibseln" meiner (Retro) Spielesammlung trennen.

Eventuell findet sich ja hier ein Interessent für das ein oder andere Spiel.
Bei der Abnahme von mehreren Titeln werde ich selbstverständlich einen sehr ordentlichen/sehr großzügigen Rabatt gewähren!

Die "Collectors Editions" sind alle komplett und in größtenteils neuwertigem Zustand (wie ich sie damals im Laden gekauft habe). Das enthaltene Zubehör, die Handbücher usw. wurden nicht aus den Packungen (Boxen/Pappschachteln) genommen/verwendet.
Teilweise haben die Discs niemals ein Laufwerk von innen erblickt (wer kennt es nicht: die typische Sammlerproblematik)!

Folgende Titel stehen zum Verkauf (nur bis maximal USK16 aufgeführt):

Spiele in Collectors Editions bzw. Sonderverpackungen:

eXperience 112 [USK 12]

Titan Quest (Gold Edition) [USK 12]

Two Worlds II (Velvet Game of the Year Edition) [USK 16]

Spellforce 2: Shadow Wars (Collectors Edition) [USK 12] 

Grotesque Tactics 1 + 2 (Gülden Edition) [USK 12] 

Age of Wonders: Shadow Magic [USK 12]

Freedom Force vs The 3rd Reich [USK 12]  

Sacred (Erstauflage im Digibook) [USK 12]

Shadowgrounds [USK 16]   

Hard Reset - UK Extended Edition (im Schuber) [USK 16] 

Spellforce (Platinum Edition) [USK 12]

Torchlight II [USK 16] (doppelt vorhanden) 

S.W.A.T. Pack (Codename: Outbreak + Fallout Tactics: Die stählerne Bruderschaft + Original War: Der letzte Weltkrieg) [USK 16]

3SwitcheD (Schuber mit Lentikular-Cover) [USK ab 0 freigegeben]

Disciples III - Gold Edition [USK 12] (noch in Folie eingeschweißt)


Roleplay Collection 1: Mystical Worlds & Epic Battles [USK 16] (Digipak-Pappschuber nicht mehr auffindbar) 
Enthaltene Spiele:
Disc 1: "Divinity II: Ego Draconis"
Disc 2: "Venetica" und "Legend: Hand of God"


MSI-Bundle [USK 16] 
- The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
- Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon
- Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project - Total Mutant Mayhem
- MSI Games Collection 7-in-1 (bei allen 7 Titeln dieser Collection handelt es sich um sogenannte "Lite-Versionen" auf einer Disc)
Enthaltene Spiele:
The Sum of All Fears
IL-2 Sturmovik
Serious Sam: The Second Encounter
Rally Trophy
Beam Breakers
Zax: The Alien Hunter
Oni


Spiele im Standard-Keep-Case:

Sacred 2: Fallen Angel (Gold Edition) [USK 16] 

Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot 2 [USK 16]

Kreed [USK 16]

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles [USK 12] 

Unreal II: The Awakening [USK 16]   

Batman: Arkham City [USK 16] 

Mass Effect 2 (UK) [USK 16]    

Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (Ultimate Sith Edition) (UK) [USK 12] 

Tribes Vengeance [USK 16]  

Disney/Pixar Cars [USK ab 0 freigegeben]

Legend: Hand of God [USK 16] 

Nosferatu: The Wrath of Malachi [USK 16] 

Sacred: Underworld [USK 12]

Dungeons [USK 12] 

Dungeons: The Dark Lord (Handbuch / Anleitung nicht mehr auffindbar) [USK 12] 

Space Siege [USK 12] 

Enclave (Gold Edition 2012) [USK 16] (noch in Folie eingeschweißt) 

Of Orcs and Men [USK 12]


Außerdem habe ich noch sehr viele Zeitschriften-DVDs, auf denen ja teilweise auch DRM-freie Vollversionen dabei waren, die ich auch noch dazugeben würde.


----------



## Batze (24. Juli 2021)

Es fehlen die Preise (Vorschläge) die du gerne haben möchtest.

Also mit sowas wie, sagt etwas, also das geht hier nicht.

Dann fehlt die Angabe ob die Disk Versionen alle Original sind oder es sich nur um Keys handelt. Undf einige Spiele mussten dann ja auch schon Steam gebunden sein. Also bitte ich mal um vollständige Angaben deines Angebotes.

gruß


----------



## Frank-Castle (24. Juli 2021)

Bei den Preisen ist es etwas schwierig. Wenn jemand wirklich Interesse hat werden wir uns bestimmt einig.
Die Gothic 3 CE würde ich jetzt aber natürlich nicht für 5€ abgeben wollen.
Besonders die Standard-Keep-Case-Versionen werden alle nicht mehr "viel" wert sein. 
Da würde ich ggf. sagen 5€ für zwei Titel zusammen oder natürlich ein besserer Rabatt bei größeren Mengen.

Steam-gebunden dürfte da ja eigentlich gar nichts sein.


----------



## Batze (24. Juli 2021)

Die Preise müssen aber von dir kommen.
Ansonsten biete ich mal ,-50 Cent für alles.


----------



## Frank-Castle (24. Juli 2021)

Schade, dass es hier mittlerweile so toxisch zugeht


----------



## Batze (24. Juli 2021)

Frank-Castle schrieb:


> Schade, dass es hier mittlerweile so toxisch zugeht


Wieso Toxisch?
Du musst doch eine Vorstellung deiner Preise haben.
Also ich bitte dich.
Meinst du etwa etwas mehr rauszuholen wenn du nichts angibst?
Dreh dreh den Spieß bitte nicht um. Toxisch war hier niemand, man hat nur nachgefragt deines Angebotes. Das darf ja wohl erlaubt sein.

PS: Nach über 15 Jahren der Registrierung und etwas mehr als 10 Postes fällt dir PCGames wieder ein, kommst du hier angelaufen um deine Spiele zu verkaufen und kreidest dann jemanden etwas an wenn er nach Preisen fragt.
Sorry, geh nach Ebay.


----------



## Frank-Castle (24. Juli 2021)

Ich sag mal 100€ für alles dürfte ein sehr, sehr guter Super-Preis sein


----------



## Batze (24. Juli 2021)

Frank-Castle schrieb:


> Ich sag mal 100€ für alles dürfte ein sehr, sehr guter Super-Preis sein


Also niemand will bestimmt alles haben. 
Bei den ein oder anderen Titel hätte sogar ich Interesse, je nach Verpackung und Originalität usw.
Es geht um die Einzelpreise. Und wie sieht es mit Versandpreise und so aus? 
Fehlt leider alles bei dir. 
Also so macht man kein Verkaufsangebot.
Und einige der Spiele waren da eventuell schon Steam gebunden, wie sieht es damit aus?


----------



## Frank-Castle (24. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Also niemand will bestimmt alles haben.
> Bei den ein oder anderen Titel hätte sogar ich Interesse, je nach Verpackung und Originalität usw.
> Es geht um die Einzelpreise. Und wie sieht es mit Versandpreise und so aus?
> Fehlt leider alles bei dir.
> ...


Keine Ahnung, weshalb du mich hier unterschwellig/subtil versuchst anzugreifen.
Der Versand orientiert sich natürlich auch daran, wie viele Spiele im Paket sind, mit welchem Versanddienstleister verschickt werden soll - ob überhaupt ein Paket gewünscht wird usw. 
Das ist doch offensichtlich.
Zur Steam-Thematik habe ich mich bereits geäußert.


----------



## Batze (24. Juli 2021)

Stopp mal bitte
Also ich greife dich hier gar nicht an.
Ich versuche dir sogar zu Helfen deine Spiele loszuwerden.
Wenn du das anders siehst, siehst du es ganz falsch und interpretierst dir da selbst irgendetwas rein.
gruß


----------



## xdave78 (28. Juli 2021)

Ich hätte eigentlich nur Interesse an Monkey Island. Ist das auch noch OVP?


----------



## Frank-Castle (28. Juli 2021)

Danke für deine Nachricht.
Es handelt sich um folgende Auflage (in der großen Pappbox):
https://ogdb.eu/index.php?section=game&gameid=18682


----------



## Frank-Castle (1. August 2021)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich hätte eigentlich nur Interesse an Monkey Island. Ist das auch noch OVP?



Entschuldige, hatte vergessen dich in der vorherigen Nachricht zu zitieren, dass du eine Benachrichtigung bekommst.
------------------------
Update:
Alpha Protocol (US) [USK 16] wurde verkauft.


----------



## Frank-Castle (18. Dezember 2021)

Aktualisierung:


In der Zwischenzeit habe ich schon einige der Spiele aus der Sammlung verkauft, habe aber auch noch ein paar neue Titel hinzugefügt.


An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch schon mal allen, die das hier lesen, frohe und besinnliche Weihnachtstage und einen guten Rutsch in ein hoffentlich besseres Neujahr wünschen.


----------



## Frank-Castle (25. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen 
Auch wenn mittlerweile schon viel Zeit vergangen ist - es steht noch einiges zum Verkauf


----------



## Holzkerbe (27. September 2022)

Hast du No One Lives Forever 1 & 2 noch? Falls ja schick mir doch bitte mal Fotos mit Preisvorstellung per PN.


----------



## Frank-Castle (14. Oktober 2022)

Es wurden wieder ein paar Spiele verkauft und ich habe auch noch ein paar weitere zur Liste hinzugefügt.

Am liebsten würde ich die restliche Sammlung komplett zu einem "fast geschenkt"-Preis weiter-/abgeben.

Außerdem habe ich noch sehr viele Zeitschriften-DVDs, auf denen ja teilweise auch DRM-freie Vollversionen dabei waren, die ich auch noch dazugeben würde.


----------



## Frank-Castle (20. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

es stehen noch einige Spiele zum Verkauf zur Verfügung - bei einer "Gesamt-Abnahme" gibt es einen "fast geschenkt"-Preis! 

Außerdem habe ich auch noch einige Gesellschafts-/Brettspiele anzubieten - falls hier zufällig jemand an sowas Interesse haben sollte.

In diesem Sinne schon mal an alle frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch in ein hoffentlich besseres Jahr 2023!


----------



## Frank-Castle (Heute um 17:04)

Erstmal noch ein frohes und gesundes Neues Jahr an alle, die hier reinschauen 

Die Gesellschaftsspiele/Brettspiele habe ich übrigens alle als Komplettpaket verkauft. Hätte ich ja fast nicht gedacht, dass sich hierzu ein Abnehmer meldet.

Jetzt suchen also nur noch die PC-Spiele ein neues Zuhause...


----------

